# TYPE: Lyrics



## Surreal Breakfast

nightriser13 said:


> Here We Go Again (Operation Ivy):
> It's not the ending
> Its the beginning
> The ground is moist and it rained last night
> Smells like smoke and it smells so clean
> The sun is shining down like a freindly white light
> Here we go again
> Analyzed the world I was born into
> But I could never understand
> Knew I never wanted to grow up if that meant being a "man"
> Dominating strict competition is the meaning of our lives
> Stomping on the weak keeps us the winner of the battle in our minds
> 
> Chorus:
> Tensions in our lives that are attacking our minds
> Unite themselves together to make our consciousness blind
> Conditioned to self-interest with emotions locked away
> If that's what they call normal I'd rather be insane
> 
> Relax yourself from giving what you want to do with your life
> Ease up from giving up things like control of yr own mind
> If you never ask any question
> Then you're never gonna get no answer
> Always be wondering what do you want
> While you keep getting older faster
> 
> Chorus x2
> 
> Here we go again
> Another test of manhood
> Just when you thought you'd won
> The more we keep competing
> The more the battle has just begun
> 
> Does this give an INFP feel to anyone else? Maybe a more general NF feel?


I don't think I'm a good guesser, but some of it has Fness and some has Tness, that's how I see it atleast.


Here's a song I wrote a couple of hours ago:

In The Wind:

Birds float through the winter breeze
And ducklings sucumb to growing wings
The double-crested cormorant
Flows sweetly with the winds' current
They say the early one will catch the worm
Crescent clad and pheasant little birds
Did you fly or did your dreams die
In the wind

They may go south for the season
Or fly backwards for no reason
And everyday the plane flies by
The hawk will track it's path real high
Towards the place where all clouds die
And become reborn as oceans' tide

A submarine gliding through water
Reminds me of the eagle's daughter
And all the waterfalls sound like seagulls crashing into the waves
From the skies derailed from flight
The feathered kites fall at night

They may go south for the season
Or fly backwards for no reason
And everyday the plane flies by
The hawk will track it's path real high
Towards the place where all clouds die
And become reborn as oceans' tide


----------



## Aurora Fire

Surreal Breakfast your lyrics are great , kinda reminiscent of Syd Barret :happy:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Thanks, Monkey is heavily inspired by Bike and the chorus in Monkey goes all slow and gloomy like it does in Bike but then it goes back to being upbeat in the verses just like Bike. The last verse however, is in a slower tempo than the the other verses.

Most of the lyrics in Strange Little You are inspired by Astronomy Domine (the colours in the lyrics and how the last part of the lyrics are kind of the same as the rest but with changes were inspired by anylising the lyrics to Astronomy Domine)

And In The Wind has the same sort of sound a Echoes by Pink Floyd which is post Syd Barret era Floyd though, but the lyrics were completely inspired from my own mind and no songs


----------



## Aurora Fire

You have a very vivid imagination , where else do you get your inspiration from?


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

I don't know, but I have a habit of thinking of song titles, and if I really like a song title I come up with, I'll think up lyrics for it, inspiration can come from the most random places for me (songs which I like, food, nature, etc....)


----------



## CJay3113

I wrote this months ago and I've yet to add some music to it. Still, I have been toying around on my guitar.

_Verse

One day from now, 
I'm going to lose you 
A nontraditional ending with 
a cruel twist of fate 
A guilty reflection and 
this pain in my chest 
It's the least I can do 
in a comatose state 

Up until now, 
I never imagined 
I'd fall for perfection 
in an unlikely place
An intimidating beauty 
scarred by the past, 
daring eyes like forever 
with a slight hint of grace 

Chorus

I'm destined for nowhere, 
just give me a reason 
Something worthwhile, 
I promise I'll take it 
The seasons are changing 
and you're fading away 
I'd ask for more options 
but you're miles astray 
and let me remind you 
I'm in this forever 
Do you feel the same? 
Or am I easy to forget, 
something cheap to discard, 
like the secrets you shared 
as you softly called my name 
I'm dying to know where you are 

Verse

I carry you with me, 
waiting for a new start 
Renewing a friendship, 
entwining our hopes, 
you cease to amaze me 
a lesson of the heart 
I know that you knew 
I tried to be subtle 
The way that you spoke
the looks that you gave 

I treasure that day, 
our first encounter, 
I wish you could see 
what you've made of me 
Lucky is a hard thing to be 
I wish you could see me now 

(Chorus again)

Verse Outro

Can't say I've moved on, 
though the reason is simple 
I was settling a bet 
And you were keeping the score 
Would you resent me 
if I cherished this moment? 
I've no other way to 
deal with regret 
I'm sure that you'll miss me, 
but I swear that I'm missing you more 

Because you left without closure, 
no picture to frame 
No proper farewell, 
my silent mistake 
Though I'm still here, 
I can't promise I'll still be the same_


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Sorry to be such a thread whore :shocked::blushed:

I've wrote a new one, it's in Italian...

Il sonetto Per Lei e Piggie

Venire nel mio specchio
riflessione Dolce del vento
Lei parla come una nuvola a forma di ufo
scontro dei modelli nel suo progetto
Creazione era l'imitazione della sua maschera
Fatto di maiali falsi piangendo per Mary

La musica bella
melodia Esaurita
Streched fuori da ama un decibel

La madre fredda di ferro
Con le mani che fonde
Ballo col topo e la birra
Blu sul suo ballo ferra scontro dei modelli nel suo piede
Creazione era l'imitazione della sua maschera
Fatto di maiali falsi piangendo per Mary
Mary gioca un flauto di celluloide
Il flauto sbuffa la torta di ciliegia


----------



## addle1618

can't read it 


hidden affection, slight ressurection 
when you
hold me close I can feel your warmth
vein to bleed, hand to feed
clicking slippers
my heels are sore
all my fairytales are all derailed

monster under my bed
is now the monster in my head
force feed me bane through my ear
it will accept
every last piece of the meal
my poison thoughts and a hollow chest
I tried to trade hearts
placed mine in her hand
and she started to run 
I never got hers, I never saw mine again

hidden affection, slight ressurection
when you hold me close and say it will be alright
you are giving me something, a whole lot of nothing
but it will keep me up all night
dreamy head, fantasies, I just might


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

AddleHeart said:


> can't read it


It basicaly translates to:

Sonnet For You and Piggie

To come in my mirror
Sweet reflection of the wind
She speaks like a cloud to shape of free
I meet some models in its project
Creation was the imitation of it's mask
Made of fake pigs crying for Mary

Lovely music
Exhausted melody
Streched outside from loves a decibel

Cold mother of iron
With the hands that it melt
I dance with the mouse and the beer
Dark blue on it's dance iron
I meet some models in it's foot
Creation was the imitation of it's mask
Made of fake pigs crying for Mary
Mary plays a celluloid flute
The flute snorts the cherry pie


----------



## CJay3113

I really like that, man. I look forward to reading more from you.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Thanks dude, another one by me:

The Little Ram:

I want to tell you a story
About a little ram
He grew up in the meadow lands
He'd wallow around
In the murky pond
To wash himeself
Via cleansing water
To appear beautiful for the aging ewes' daughter
He'd meet new sheep everyday
And talk to the pigs that roll in the hay
Time would pass and his coat would mat
Resembling the hair of a yak
Now he's older than before
Approximately 8 years more
Now he's wed to his dream sheep
And now they live with Little Bo Peep
Down in the farm
Where they had little lambs
But suddenly he had an idea
Born from a conversation with a mare
The idea was to travel afar
Just to see what more is out there
One month later he concluded that
There's no place like home
Home (X3)
Where his friends
And his family roam
But there's one thing left usaid:
The ram was made of gingerbread


----------



## CJay3113

Ha, nice ending. I wasn't sure where or what exactly it was leading up to. Very cool.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

I'm not good at writting ballads, I usually just focus on a topic, not a story.

I didn't know how it would end, so the unsaid part popped into my head, and I chose something nonsensical that rhymes with "unsaid" to finish the song :laughing:


----------



## CJay3113

That's a good way to approach lyrics sometimes because of the randomness. You'll end up deeper than your original intentions.


----------



## RedForest

wow guys, i really like your stuff!



Surreal Breakfast said:


> I usually just focus on a topic, not a story.


Yeah, same here.. tried to write a sort of concept album, but constantly lost the leitmotif (strange word, sounds nearly german.. ^^)

here something from me:

*The Yearning*

Ohh, my beauty, oh my sense.
The nightfall just left
me, in my dreams...

For my longing to forgiveness,
my yearning to peace.

Tranquillity broken, oh that terrific grief.
Left here. Left you. 
That pathetic emotion, just brief
although excessively strong.
I'm leaving...

For my longing to harmony,
my yearning to you.
For my regrets, for my sorrows...

So, Goodbye my yearning, goodbye my pain.
I dance into the night, I smile to the blight,
my good old friends, I'm leaving....



*Nights Lamentations*

Nights lament singing this song, 
infernal beat, far too strong.
„Pipe down!“
..I pray to the dark.
„Join your drown“
..It beckons me.

Nights tune frightening my life out
my faith, coming to nought.
„Leave me!“
..I cry.
„You are mine“
..It just laughes.

“You are mine, I am you. Dont you feel
your hopes just went to your honestly fall?
Cry on the shoulder of Death, but dont forgive 
yourself, fly in the everlasting lamentations...”

Tonights grief, tonights pain.
Close your eyes, pass that lies and gain
strength to find back to life.
Find back to strive, with hope, again faith.
Nothing's that worse, just sleep.

*
Seems that I'm Flying...*

Chasing wind through my fingers..
Rousing senses in my hand.
Clutching, ohhh I rupture...
Draining pain off my mind.
Disbanding, ohh how i linger...

Fly through the air, mellow despair.
Fly down to earth, ohh maybe i'm falling..

My Journey is fading, like cries in the wind...
That beautiful landscapes, terrific horizons.
That wonderful feeling, so intense and torrential.
Shadows dance around my mind, and stare.
Falling deeper through my emotions.
Enjoy my flying, I sue.
Enjoy the dying, which beckons. 
Where is my sanity?
Irrationality soughs the last tones, and sighs of the wind.​
Thats the newest stuff.. written instead of learning 
Feedback would be very nice. Especielly if something doesnt make sense..


----------



## starri

Bon Jovi - Always


This romeo is bleeding
But you cant see his blood
Its nothing but some feelings
That this old dog kicked up

Its been raining since you left me
Now Im drowning in the flood
You see Ive always been a fighter
But without you I give up

Now I cant sing a love song
Like the way its meant to be
Well, I guess Im not that good anymore
But baby, thats just me

And I will love you, baby - always
And Ill be there forever and a day - always
Ill be there till the stars dont shine
Till the heavens burst and
The words dont rhyme
And I know when I die, youll be on my mind
And Ill love you - always

Now your pictures that you left behind
Are just memories of a different life
Some that made us laugh, some that made us cry
One that made you have to say goodbye
What Id give to run my fingers through your hair
To touch your lips, to hold you near
When you say your prayers try to understand
Ive made mistakes, Im just a man

When he holds you close, when he pulls you near
When he says the words youve been needing to hear
Ill wish I was him cause those words are mine
To say to you till the end of time

Yeah, I will love you baby - always
And Ill be there forever and a day - always

If you told me to cry for you
I could
If you told me to die for you
I would
Take a look at my face
Theres no price I wont pay
To say these words to you

Well, there aint no luck
In these loaded dice
But baby if you give me just one more try
We can pack up our old dreams
And our old lives
Well find a place where the sun still shines

And I will love you, baby - always
And Ill be there forever and a day - always
Ill be there till the stars dont shine
Till the heavens burst and
The words dont rhyme
And I know when I die, youll be on my mind
And Ill love you - always


----------



## RedForest

Here a brand new one, lol:


*The Clockwork*

Tick...tick...tick...
Staring at the clockwork, the clockwork of life.
My heart beats to the rhythm... tick... tick...

The tears are trickling down, but no wonder
mine heart is just broken over and left me here, in gloom.
The clock ticks and I still marvel,
My life is drown, far too soon..

Tick...tick...tick...
Mourning to the time, the whole time we had.
Its gone, but clock still keeps ticking... tick... tick

I scratch my face, I feed my ache,
I burn my hunger, I bleed myself.
Tick... tick...

Where is salvation, where is the closure.
The clock ticks, don't want to stop...
I still marvel, why this pressure..
Tick...tick...
I still torment my memories
Tick...tick...tick...
I weep to the ticking, till I will faint..

Tick...tick...tick...​


----------



## Dharma Ga

One I wrote a while back *
*
*Dying inside*

‘These words are to all the bullies out there’
I’m one of the many you tried so hard to destroy
I was beaten for years, always wondering.. why?
I woke up in the mornings and wanted to wake up the next
I went to bed, feeling afraid, always wondering, what next?
and the years went on and you kept coming at me..

Oh.. do you know what it feels like
to have your breath stripped away from you
do you know what it feels like
to have your heart cry out in pain, and beg, please, no more
Did you ever stop to think I may be alive, but maybe I’m dying inside
did you ever care to think, you were actually killing a soul

I see so many still, going through what I went through
and I cry out in pain, another life so harmed, because..
the scars run so deep, they can never really heal
I see so many suffer in silence, and I don’t know what to do

Oh do you know what it feels like
to have your breath stripped away from you
do you know what it feels like
to have your heart cry out in pain, and beg, please no more
Did you ever stop to think I may be alive, but maybe I’m dying inside
did you ever care to think, you were actually killing a soul

Can you feel regret, see the harm you’re causing
to people dying inside, and they’re dying because of you
Can you learn to feel empathy rather than tyranny
and become one of the angels instead of the demons

Yeah.. do you know what it feels like
to have your breath stripped away from you
do you know what it feels like
to have your heart cry out in pain, and beg, please no more
Did you ever stop to think I may be alive, but maybe I’m dying inside
did you ever care to think, you were actually killing a soul

It’s a weak spark, flickering frantically and you’re blowing it out
do you see what you’re doing, that you’re actually killing a soul..

© 2009 Oliver Devereux


----------



## EspressiveGirl

*This one was written from my SO's POV (What it was like when he first met me...) *
*I had no idea his TYPE before I wrote it, that all came later on...but I think this exemplifies his ISTJ-ness quite well. He loves this poem...*


*Upon Finding You*

*You stood before me bare,*
*Uncovered in your chaos,*
*Exposed in your destruction,*
*A sight to behold.*

*Weaker men would have fled,*
*The utter devastation.*
*A deterrent enough for most,*
*But I held fast.*

*As you trembled there before me,*
*I longed to see you whole,*
*Glorious in what I perceived*
*Beyond the physical loss.*

*You were wasted, ruined-*
*Even in your own eyes.*
*But there was something;*
*A treasure to be discovered.*

*How I saw it in the midst*
*Of all the wreckage, **I know not. *
*The heart sees differently.*
*It recognizes truth and beauty.*

*And despite the ravaged soul before me*
*I believed you could live, and thrive*
*And love again-*
*Perhaps even love me.*

*As I stepped into the fray,*
*You stumbled toward me,*
*Arms outstretched, barely breathing,*
*But still reaching, moving, believing.*

*And once I held you, hope was renewed*
*And I embraced all of you.*
*Love healed, joy restored,*
*And the profound kinship bound us.*

*The day of your unveiling is near.*
*Show the world what I have known-*
*A beauty and a glory unmatched,*
*Found in the midst of disaster.*

*This is what I saw upon finding you.*
*_______________________________*
*Piddle Productions Copyright 2009*


----------



## Dharma Ga

Not bad EspressiveGirl


----------



## EspressiveGirl

*Awwww, shucks, Merc...thanks:blushed:*


----------



## EspressiveGirl

*I actually had to pull off the interstate to write this one down. Sometimes they come to me all at once and I have to stop whatever I am doing and write. I've been writing since I was 7 years old, so the process of it is not new to me. What has changed is what inspires me. These days it can be anything: an activity I'm involved in, lyrics in a song, something I read or heard. This poem was inspired by the fact that my SO loves my perfume! LOL! He sniffs me as soon as he walks into the room. I pick on him constantly about that, and it's become a running joke with us. I contribute the opening phrase to Missy's song in the book, THE SHACK. *

*The rest is pure EG...*

*Breathe me in deep,*
*Time passes too quickly and I*
*Have to say goodbye, so*
*Breathe me in deep.*

*Don't forget me.*
*I fear you will somehow, but*
*Don't. Try hard to remember.*
*Remember me, all around you.*

*Breathe me in deep.*
*Let my love fill your heart and*
*Let life in. Life and love,*
*One and the same. Connected.*

*Recall my laughter, my *
*Touch, my smile. The moments*
*Fly by us. Close your eyes.*
*See me again, hear me, feel me*

*Breathe me in deep.*
*Let the fragrance fill your*
*Mind with memories of us*
*Alone, together.*

*Hand to hand,*
*Side by side,*
*Face to face,*
*Heart to heart.*

*Breathe me in deep, *
*And when again I see you*
*It will be as though*
*I had never been gone.*
*Piddle Productions Copyright 2009*


*It might help to add here that he and I live 6 hours apart and I was on my way back home after having spent the weekend with him, so this was on my mind. I was laughing at the thought of him inhaling me like I was fresh baked pie or something. And that was what inspired this. *

*He is easy to write for. As an ISTJ my ability to use words to elicit emotions blows him away. He thinks everything I write is amazing and to an ISTJ, I guess anyone who can do this is amazing! Words are NOT his strong suit...at least not in an intimate setting. I'd rather use written words than spoken words ANY DAY! :wink:*


----------



## Dharma Ga

Written words are wonderful, and you've got a talent there :happy: I'm trying to get my lyrics noticed by the music industry, but is amazingly difficult to be noticed.


----------



## EspressiveGirl

*My first husband is a very accomplished songwriter and bluegrass musician. He plays The Bluebird Cafe in Nashville about every 6 weeks or so. I don't know why he doesn't just move to TN and be done with it...it's all he's ever wanted to do and my God, he is so good at it (what made me wanna marry him in the first place, with his INFP creativity and expression)! I think once his Mom passes away (which I hope won't be for a very long time...he's lost enough in this lifetime...) he will go.*

*I only write songs in my dreams and they are AMAZING worship songs to God...everyone of them is just astounding. But as soon as I wake up they're gone! This has caused me a great deal of stress in the past. I haven't had one of those dreams in a long time...I think it's b/c they make me so angry...not being able to recall the songs makes me angry.*

*And I have an incredible memory, so it's doubly frustrating for me. *

*I don't do songs...poetry yes, songs...no.*

*Keep at it. Don't give up on yourself. You have true talent. Just remember, it's an industry. There are formulas and routines to be followed...that's one reason I never have pursued songwriting...to me it's passionless. Blech...*


----------



## Dharma Ga

Thanks EspressiveGirl, will keep at it :happy:, as hard as it may be, actually wrote a country song, would he know where I can send it?

Dreams are great inspiration, make sure you always have a pen and paper by your bed, even if you only manage to scribble down a bit, it should help with the inspiration flow for the next time. I sometimes wake up in the middle of the night, a line of a poem starts in my mind, put the pen to paper, and a poem scribes itself down, is wonderful.


----------



## EspressiveGirl

*No, I don't know if he knows anyone...a lot of that biz entails your presence in that city doing what you do. Doing what you do will get you noticed, eventually, if you are good enough at it. That's why he sings his own songs and collaborates with the songwriters group here (in a large city about 2 hours away).*

*They polish one another. The songwriter's group was actually how he ended up with the opportunity to perform at the Bluebird. Someone knew someone that used to play for Merle Haggard and they took some of his stuff to this guy and this guy got him in the door.*

*They have an open mic nite, too, and he's there for it as often as he can be.*

*We don't talk often. *

*Whenever he sees me he wants to sing me sad love songs or songs about his dearly departed Dad. *

*And this is how we ended up divorced...ugh, it's a double-edged sword, all this emotion...Blech.*


----------



## Dharma Ga

:laughing: I still have the marriage thing to look forward to, hopefully  

wish I lived in America, would be so much more opportunities than here in Sweden, I'm lucky if I get a job as a cleaner, even then I might not get it because I'm overqualified :crazy: need to escape from Sweden somehow :bored:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Teehee, a funny song I wrote:

Home Renovations

When the wall will start to fall
The floor floats gentle
And then starts to tilt
Taps run for hours
Creating rivers and ponds
Ringing phone
No-one responds

Home renovations (X3)
Creeking foundations
Of wrong instructions
Bad renovations

Rebuild a house
With a built in
House for a mouse
Delouse your pets
Rats, dogs and cats
Leave your shoes
At the welcome mat
Down pass the spoons
That bend with your mind
There's no fault that I can find
With my house
Home (X2)
Home renovations (X3)


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

New songs 

*Her Evil Boots*

I'd sink my tears into her toothing cry
Then wonder why her crocodiles lie
Inside out of my mind
She crawls around
Looking for a place to walk all over
With her evil little boots
Her sly tree grows inside my roots
With her evil little boots
I'd swear she has 1000 legs
Into my good will she depends
And doesn't love me in the end

With her evil little boots (X4)
Enod ehs tahw swonk ehs (X2)
With her evil little boots (X4)

I'd sink my tears into her toothing cry (X4)
Then wonder why her crocodiles lie
Inside out of my mind
She crawls around
Looking for a place to walk all over
With her evil little boots


*Butterfly*

Butterfly douses the clouds
And makes left turns under dandelions
Shows off her wings
To the spirits of spring
And turns herself on
Like a neon tree in the rain
You're so beautiful butterfly
Do you go by the name of Doraine?

Butterfly flutterby
Why did you change your name?
Very strange
Your looks are so out of range
Your signal is distant
To you I can't.... see
Are you near?
Are you far from me?
I can't tell
Wanna feel
Butterfly


----------



## Everett Marx

*Kid Coconut Dries Out*

Here's a song lyric of mine.

Kid Coconut Dries Out

Lavender sunset / Dunes all round
Light years til Monday / Miles to town
As Sandy shot me / she tongued my ear
I watched her taillights / disappear

 Interlude

Night is a giant / Distance screams
Coyote’s scurry / fitful dreams
Daybreak’s a laser / blind by thirst
Point blank at high noon / that’s the worst

 Last year, I rained down like heaven
 Now, I can’t water myself.

“Kid Coconut” / they all called me
I broke the logjam / on Royal Palm Key
Sweet money flowin’ / I grabbed my share
Flew Sandy dancin’ / everywhere

 Interlude

Give me a river / give me a tide
Give me a straw hat / give me a ride
Give me a memory / of cool dark shade
Help me (to) blot out / mistakes I(‘ve) made

 Last year, I rained down like heaven
 Now, I can’t water myself 

 Last year, I rained down like heaven
 Now, I can’t water myself


----------



## snail

Here's one I'm currently working on. It will probably change a bit before I complete it, but it is inspired by a friend from Personality Cafe, who will probably get to hear it in person someday. 



Sunset and dawn sometimes seem the same:
the orange horizon, the sparks and the embers.
When flowers fade, sometimes seeds remain:
a token of hope and a way to remember.

[chorus:]
And if the starless night breathes through your bones,
blankets of darkness when you feel alone,
Hold on to your light though the whole world is blind.
They may never see anything until you shine.

Beauty and pain sometimes feel the same:
the sad inspirations, the shape of the lines
when fingers that ache, reaching out for love
fall callused and cold on the strings that they find.

[repeat chorus, come up with some kind of bridge, etc.]

A sigh and a song sometimes sound the same:
the wind through the leaves and the words on your tongue.
When nobody hears, is it really real?
You laugh at the questions from when you were young.

[repeat chorus, add instrumental, come up with two more verses if possible]

[end with modified extended chorus, possibly varying lyrics slightly.]


----------



## Closet Extrovert

Don't get me started on lyrics...I have a book full of them!

I'll try and pick out a few that mean something to me:

I wish I could define
All the thoughts that cross my mind
They seem too big for me to choose
I don't know which ones to lose
-Nick Carter, Help Me, Now or Never

Back to what
Was never said
Back and forth
Inside my head
-Avril Lavigne, Take Me Away, Under My Skin Special Edition

Do you ever feel out of place?
Like somehow you just don't belong
And no one understands you
-Simple Plan, Welcome to My Life, Still Not Getting Any...

We're not going to let them control us
We won't let them shove 
All their thoughts into our heads
And we'll never be like them
-Simple Plan, Me Against the World

I won't explain
Or say I'm sorry
I'm unashamed
-My Chemical Romance, Welcome to the Black Parade, The Black Parade

Be who you want to be
Be who you are
-Bon Jovi, Welcome to Wherever You Are, Have a Nice Day

I may switch off and go into a day dream,
In this head my thoughts are deep,
But sometimes I can't even speak
-Avril Lavigne, My World, Let Go

And say
What I wanna say
-My Chemical Romance, House of Wolves, The Black Parade

Life's worth living for
-Avril Lavigne, Who Knows, Under My Skin Special Edition

I'm sorry,
I can't be perfect
-Simple Plan, Perfect, No Pads, No Helmets...Just Balls

Defiant to the end
-My Chemical Romance, Welcome to the Black Parade, The Black Parade

I won't suffer, be broken, get tired, or wasted
Surrender to nothing, or give up what I
Started and stopped it, from end to beginning
-30 Seconds To Mars, Attack, A Beautiful Lie *(This one is a personal favourite of mine)*

Stand out on the edge of the earth
-30 Seconds To Mars, Edge of the Earth, 30 Seconds To Mars *(Another personal favourite of mine)*

Nothing has to be so perfect
-Backstreet Boys, Love Will Keep You Up All Night, Unbreakable

Those are just a few of them...I have a lot more!


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

*The United States of Her Mind*

I've been around these parts of town
Foaming mushrooms eat my brain
And tell me about your happy games
Snorting rainbows through your mind
Swimming in mirrors that make you blind
The black sunshine feels so fine
In your head I'll wine and dine
With the dancing pyramid man
And lady of the dandelion
Your dreams are meticulous and clean
Now make way for the obscene
It takes not long and then you're stoned
It takes not long and then my mind is boned
Come down from the come down
All the happiness and colours will drown
The flowers will grow scales and frown
Auditory evil will shroud you in agony
You'll want to be sane but you're just like me
Making meaning from insanity
And manic laughter reigns supreme
Is this real or is it a dream?
Subconscious like a stream

*And the World Still Turns*

Rectangles and octogons
Eight sides like two lamingtons
You bake it till you fake it
If the flour has right angles
The world spins in triangles
And the world still spins
And the world still turns

Spheres are anywhere
That the stars scatter
You say "ratta tat tat"
I say "how about that"
The stars move through cylinders
Like geometric shapeshifters
Dancing with circles and squares
On the moon where ovals appear
And diamonds disappear
Spirals are so happy there
But I'm on Earth
Coz it helps me to be sane again
The world spins in triangles
And the world still spins
And the world still turns


----------



## Closet Extrovert

Mercury said:


> *We’re the differents*
> 
> Feeling pretty freakish
> Feeling pretty lonely
> Feeling pretty sad
> ‘Cuz I’m different, but not the only
> 
> We go by freak, what a weirdo
> you’re an oddball, you’re a loser
> not invited to the parties
> is just to get the car keys
> 
> ‘Cuz we’re the differents (not like you)
> We’re the odd ones out
> ‘Cuz we’re the differents (feel like it)
> Yeah oh we’re the differents
> 
> Walkin by you, we’re invisible
> sittin next to you, still invisible
> Treated like a no show
> don’t even need I told you so
> 
> ‘Cuz we’re the differents (not like you)
> We’re the odd ones out
> ‘Cuz we’re the differents (feel like it)
> Yeah oh we’re the differents
> 
> Wish life could be altered
> where I could be me and
> you’d still respect me
> And not treat me like you do
> 
> ‘Cuz we’re the differents (not like you)
> We’re the odd ones out
> ‘Cuz we’re the differents (feel like it)
> Yeah oh we’re the differents
> 
> Oh ‘cuz we’re the differents (not like you)
> We’re the odd ones out
> ‘Cuz we’re the differents (feel like it)
> Yeah oh we’re the differents
> 
> © 2009 Oliver Devereux


So cool. I like this one...!


----------



## Dharma Ga

Closet Extrovert said:


> So cool. I like this one...!


Thanks :happy:


----------



## Closet Extrovert

This version is also good.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Some psychedelic lyrics

*Ballad of the Rainbow Goddess*

Inside of this flying consciousness
Lays the multi-coloured rainbow goddess
She has small things
Which cry in a spectatular green
And large things
That traverse the universe
Spoken in an illusionary sigh
Breathing, heaving
Moving down, up, right when nothing's left
Inhailing freak out colours brain seathing intravenous monolith

Raving, craving mindful as she'll groove
With oval wavelenghs making clouds slowly move
Magic flower covered feathered woman
Another girl swirl her forgiving smile
Draped within a thin unloving grin
As she ropes your presence into her
Hydrochloric hypnotic style mind altering as sun shines within her eyes

Deep within the bloundless kite capped sky
Was one bird born spontaniously high
Beyond ourselves in darkness barren light
Her pale coloured fantasy was out of sight
And all the visions align in the night
Vivid imagination rich organ pays thought
Playing fair electric maiden with a black note
The sound has become to hypnotize
And left time without a dream to realize
Light bending, melting soul exploring through her eyes
And then she'll leave you tonight

*The Butterfly's Emotional Episodes*

Growing dreams emitted by voices inside your head
Summoning only the strangest logic said
And play the most electric games
People you wish were laughing only blame
The sun drenched trees over the rainbow
They've come to spiral fast and slow
And nobody knows of the butterfly's emotional episodes

Retreating to the confines of a millisecond
While retreating to the confines of sandcastles
Walking away from the dandelions
You transform into a kaleidoscope
Seeing only what's beyond a dreamscape
Electricity and butterfly wings will shape a dreamscape
And all that's metaphysical grows
And nobody knows of the butterfly's emotional episodes

Swiming through a cerebral sea
When psychics melt all their psyche
You dive and never surface to the air
Where sparkling birds appear
And you can never fear the stratosphere
Sinister rainbows will come your way yesterday
And then you will see
How much it takes to dream outside of darkness
And a sound score deepens how the sea flows
And nobody knows of the butterfly's emotional episodes


----------



## Chora

I'll tell you flat out
It hurts so much to think of this
So from my thoughts I will exclude
The very thing that
I hate more than everything is
The way I'm powerless
To dictate my own moods

I've thrown away
So many things that could've been much more
And I just pray
My problems go away if they're ignored
But that's not the way it works
No that's not the way it works

When I go down
I go down hard
And I take everything I've learned
And teach myself some disregard
When I go down
It hurts to hit the bottom
And of the things that got me there
I think, if only I had fought them

If and when I can
Clear myself of this clouded mind
I'll watch myself settle down
Into a place where
Peace can search me out and find
That I'm so ready to be found

I've thrown away
The hope I had in friendships
I've thrown away
So many things that could have been much more
I've thrown away
The secret to find an end to this
And I just pray
My problems go away if they're ignored
But that's not the way it works
No that's not the way it works

Any control I thought I had just slips right through my hands
While my ever-present conscience shakes its head and reprimands me
Reprimands me
Then and there
I confess
I'll blame all this on my selfishness
Yet you love me
And that consumes me
And I'll stand up again
And do so willingly

You give me hope, and hope it gives me life
You touch my heavy heart, and when you do you make it light
As I exhale I hear your voice
And I answer you, though I hardly make a noise
And from my lips the words I choose to say
Seem pathetic, but it's fallen man's praise
Because I love you
Oh God, I love you
And life is now worth living
If only because of you
And when they say that I'm dead and gone
It won't be further from the truth

When I go down
I lift my eyes to you
I won't look very far
Cause you'll be there
With open arms
To lift me up again
To lift me up again


--------

haha, i used to cry along a lot with this song.


----------

